# Vector seatpost



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Is the Vector seatpost from my 2012 defy Composite carbon rail compatible?


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

I would assume so. The SL frames post clamps are the same clamp as the vector post. The Propel SL 0 comes with carbon rails.


----------

